# 25-06 vs 7mm rem mag?



## dhsilver (Sep 21, 2009)

any thoughts?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I think this should be in the rifle or reloading/ammunition forum. Other than that, the 7mm mag is quite a bit more powerful. The 7mm can shoot way heavier bullets and the bullets that are offered for it have a way better ballistic coefficient that most bullets available for the 25-06. The 25-06 can be loaded with some pretty light bullets and achieve pretty impressive velocities. Theres a ton of other differences between the two that I haven't listed

If you are trying to decide which one to go with, we would have to know more about what you are going to hunt. If you were planning on shooting elk, I would say to go with the 7mm. If you were planning on smaller animals like whitetail either will work great. With that said, I really like my 25-06 and wouldn't ever trade it for a 7mm mag.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

7 mm Remmy Maggy with 120 gr bullets = 257 Roy with 100 gr bullets + 20 grains more oomph (technical term).

Same same with 7 mm and 140's and 257 with 120's + 20 gr mo betta oomph.

A Big 7 and 160's way out oomphs any 257 "Oompa Loompa" with all due respect to Willie Wonka and midget union labor.

That said, a good Two Bit Aught and 100 grainers at 3200 ish is all one really needs for anything in Nodak. (Yes that includes once in a lifetime tags ... load TSX's and fahgeddaboudit.)


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

No way to compare the two unless we know the intended usage. In general, for eastern shooting the 7mm Mag is over-powered for all but a few very specific situations. For western hunting the 25-06 would be inadequate for all but a few specific situations.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What game fits into the "western hunting"? I am guessing a 25-06 would be just fine for most game out west.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

laite319 said:


> What game fits into the "western hunting"? I am guessing a 25-06 would be just fine for most game out west.


Long range shots at anything larger than a whitetail. I would want something with more oomp than a 25-06 for say an elk at 400 yards, Or a mountain goat at 600. Range is the western thing, not the game so much.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

> any thoughts?


My thought is that the 7MM Mag has a heck of a recoil compared to the 25-06. It also has a tad more reach and energy.

My other thought is that my first choice (of these two calibers) for all-around hunting in our country would be the 25-06. If I knew I would be shooting Elk at 300 to 400 yards, on a consistent basis, I'd opt for the 7mm Mag, otherwise...............


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Gotcha, Woodser!!

Although, most folks probably shouldn't be shooting any thing at those ranges no matter what the cartridge!

From what I have seen of my 25-06 on Mulies I would never hesitate to use it in that application. I don't feel comfortable shooting any game animal farther than 300yds though!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

25-06 is a heck of a flat shooting rifle. So is the 7mm. The 25-06 is really about the heaviest hitter of what I would call the lighter calibers, not including the 257 Weatherby, and the 7mm mag is about the lightest of the magnum calibers.

7mm has more recoil, but can jump up in bullet weights for the bigger critters.

I would see no problem with a 25-06 for deer to 400+ in a capable, well practiced shooter. 90% is bullet placement, a lot of people see no problem with shooting 223's out to 2-300 yds for deer, yet they only carry around 5-600 ft-lbs of energy out there.

120 gr load in a 25-06 will carry that much energy out to 900 yds, depending on Ballistic Coef of the bullet.

The only 7mm load I had in my Ballistic's Calculator, 154 grn Hornady IB, will push 1000 yds with that energy.

The comparison of those 2 loads, the 25-06 is 2 inches flatter over 500 yds calculated for a 6 inch vital zone. But the 7mm has about 200 more ft-lb energy.

Now that is only a comparison of 2 loads, 120 gr vs 154 grn, moving up to a 175 gr bullet, or the like, will increase the energy the 7mm puts out, but also, will not shoot as flat, and the 7mm has a higher sectional density.

25-06 has the advantage for someone looking mostly to be in the varmint/deer class, although overpowered and heats up to fast for prarie dogs and the like, it will do it.

The 7mm has the advantage for someone taking the occasional larger than deer game, elk and such, due to just the sheer advantages of pushing 175 gr bullets and the like, which are a lot better for bigger beasts.

Of course, you could always get both, add in a 22, 223, 300, and 338, which will cover everything pretty much.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I have to agree with the yardage limitations. I'm not sure I'd put a 300yd (or any yardage) limit on my hunting, but I will know, in the field, when the target is in sight, whether or not I can make a killing shot. Each shooter is his own judge, and ego has to be eliminated from this judgement...... I think.

Laite is right in my opinion.... 300 yards is a healthy distance and takes a well-practiced, experienced shooter to shoot confidently at that distance, let alone farther. Several rounds of practice on the 300 yard range, from the bench even, will tell us that, let alone in the field from a bipod... or off a bunched-up backpack..... or leaning against or on a tree.........

The 25-06 is plenty of rifle. I have a 30-06 that I would prefer for Elk and other tough-fleshed game. I think the OP has to ask....what will I hunt most often? The answer will probably dictate the 25-06, since those are the only two calibers offered up for comparison.

But.....then again.... the OP has yet to return to this forum for any comment. He has typed 7 words and two question marks, and elicited a discussion that, pretty much, is between us........


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, at least it is keeping our minds going, lol. Kind of weird though.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

My thoughts= 25-06: GREAT caliber for women/children for deer and/or antelope. 7mm Mag=GREAT caliber for damn near EVERYTHING in North America, and not a hell of a lot of recoil.


----------



## newtexas2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

hey if you can handle the recoil go with 7mm mag it will handle most of the big game in north america.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Been shooting the 100 gr TSX out of my 700 mtn. in 25-06 the last couple years. I can tell you from experience that you'd be hard pressed to keep that little bullet fron NOT exiting the animal, yes, even an elk. I would have NO problems and or second thoughts about taking shots out to 300ish on elk sized game and much, much further on deer sized. That little 100 gr TSX is a flat out killing machine!

Shoots pretty good too:

100 gr TSX
59 gr RL-22
Win brass
BR 2s
3300ish fps

All groups were shot off bipods and using my J104 as a rear bag, in the dirt, I HATE benches...

400 Yards: (the two shots to the right were kneeling using mil holdovers)










500 yards:










600 yards: (the shot high and to the left was in the sitting using mil holdovers)










The outcome of using good componets, practice and a little hard work.










Heres a pic of the rifle:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice pics Jiffy. That wouldn't happen to be a Gunslinger Eberlystock pack would it? Looks familiar. You mentioned not liking the bench. I have found that my 260 shoots better off a bipod vs. the bags. I have never noticed this with any other rifle before.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Well you are partly right, it's an Eberlestock J104. I will be upgrading to a J107 for next year as a pard and myself both had about 75-80 lbs in each and the 107 handled it way better. Tis nice to be able to swap and try gear in the field, it's the only true way to know what works.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

well Hagfan call me a women and a child then because i love my 25-06. Hell i would take it to bed with me if the wife wouold let me.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

dieseldog you will shoot your eye out. That is why your wife does not want you to have your rifle in bed.

Chuck Norris does not own a house. He walks into random houses and people move.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

dieseldog said:


> well Hagfan call me a women and a child then because i love my 25-06. Hell i would take it to bed with me if the wife wouold let me.


LOL!! No no no no,  that isn't what I meant. LOT'S of men (including myself) love the .25-06. I was trying to say that because of the tame recoil, it would be a great gun to use to introduce a youngster or a woman to high power rifle shooting.


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

hagfan72 said:


> dieseldog said:
> 
> 
> > well Hagfan call me a women and a child then because i love my 25-06. Hell i would take it to bed with me if the wife wouold let me.
> ...


I will not disagree that a 25.06 is a great caliber, however I really dont think that it would be a round that is quite what I would use to introduce a novice youngster or woman to highpower rifle shooting. When loaded to its potential a 25.06 shooting a 120 gr bullet at 3000 fps, in a 9 lb rifle still has 14 lbs of recoil, while not as much as a 270, or 30 cal in the same weight of rifle, it could still be enough to deter a novice shooter from sticking with the sport, or give them the bad habit of a flinch. In my opinion for introducing a new shooter would be a 223, 22.250, or a 220 swift which with 50 or 52 gr bullets going 34 to 3600 fps in the same weight of rifle only has a recoil of about 2.5 to 4 lbs which by my way of thinking would allow the novice to get used to high power shooting, and develop good shooting habits before jumping up to a harder recoiling rifle.

I have been using a 25.06 for deer, and antelope hunting for 20 years now, and own both a model 70 and a 700 BDL in the caliber. I have found them to be both very accurate, and devastating on deer and antelope when loaded with a good 115 to 120 gr bullet. Wouldnt trade mine for another caliber under any circumstances, but I also would not use it to break in a novice shooter.
Just my opinion though.

Swifty


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Two things....

Great to see so many see the .25/06 for what it is and realize energy tables don't kill animals....

And secondly, GREAT to see Jiffy back!!!!!!

I haven't been around for awhile, but Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Csquared said:


> Two things....
> 
> Great to see so many see the .25/06 for what it is and realize energy tables don't kill animals....
> 
> ...


Hey thanks man!! It's good to be back....for the time being anyway. :wink:


----------

